# how many fish can you fit in a 25 gallon tank?



## jonathan

um, i was just wondering how many fish you can fit in a 25 gallon tank because i really dont want to overload my tank. Does anyone have any suggestions?




jonathan.


----------



## shev

What kind of fish? lots of different kinds of catfish.


----------



## jonathan

well i have 2 albino corydora aeneus, 1 bronze corydoras aeneus,3 neons and 2 scissortail rasboras.


----------



## jonathan

*Re: how many fish can you fit in a 25 gallon tank? ... please help*

sorry i made a mistake.... i have 2 albino corydoras aeneus, 1 bronze corydora aeneus, 3 neon tetras, and 2 scissortail rasboras.and im wondering if it will overload because my freind is getting me 2 silver tip tetras.



 jonathan.


----------



## MB75

Nice to see wise aquarist who asks  

You know tetras are schooling fish and a school is 6-8 individuals per species, rather than 2-3. Then they can exhibit their natural schooling behaviour and natural spawning behaviour aswell. Better colors also when they feel safe and comfortable.
I would suggest you update your rasboras to a school of 6, and neons to a school of 8-10 and then the tank is good. They even look so much better when there are more than just 1-3 of each kind.

Getting a proper school for cories is adviceable, too. 6-8 of one species. Then You can even make them spawn easily if you have both sexes present. They are really fun to watch. Good luck with this interesting hobby!


----------



## jonathan

do u think that many fish can fit in my 25 gallon tank


----------



## MB75

Cories love the company of their own and they are schooling fish, too. A small school of 6 cories will fit at the bottom of a 25-gallon tank very well.


----------

